# We are changing for the BETTER!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Greetings all, as you may know DBSforums came back online last night at 5PM.

As one of the administrators of DBStalk.COM I would like to thank everyone who made us their home while DBSforums was down! We hope you enjoyed your stay on our state of the art server. We hope you liked all the bells and whistles that we hope made your visit even more pleasurable. We hope you have enjoyed our friendly staff and relaxed atmosphere.

We hope that all who joined us over the past week will come back and see us again soon!

When you come back you will notice that we have improved even further, we have gone through and reorganized our forums, we have also added some new forums, which you the users have suggested. We planned many of these changes before the DBSforums outage but we decided to hold off on the changes until things got back to normal.

Among the new forums we have added include
- General Dish Network Forum (Dish Network posts can now be found in one place!)
- HDTV/Broadcast Forum (Talk about HDTV or your local over the air broadcasters here!)
- At the Movies (Movie talk was very popular in our Potpourri area, now they have their own home!)
- Computer Talk (Also another popular subject in our Potpourri area which now has its own home!)
- Technical Support (Our panel of experts and dealers will do our best to help your with your DBS issues!)
- Buy Sell and Trade Forum (We have made this area easier to find, we are proud of this area, most items listed are sold within 48 hours of being posted! It’s also one of the few BS&T forums on the net that allows dealers to post their satellite specials!)

Also be sure to check out our very active Satellite Radio forum, were users can discuss the Sirius and XM radio services!

We are changing for the better because of your suggestions! We thank you for all your input that you have given us so far. 

We are working hard to be one of the best DBS discussion groups on the Internet. We hope you will continue to join us and to offer us your comments and suggestions.

Thanks Again!


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Nice work Scott.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Agreed! What is great about this site is that we can talk about other things besides DBS, making it a wel-rounded set of forums. 

Lets face it, sometimes ther eis nothing to talk about regarding DBS, so rather than rehash old DBS topics, we can have some fun, like the current movie link thread going on.

Plus we can rehash a WHOLE BUNCH of non-dbs topics!


----------



## ekake2 (Apr 22, 2002)

yes i agree !


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bravo, Cheers & Kudos!!!

This site (not "sight") is a welcome breath of fresh air. I had virtually quit posting at the other forum, and nearly stopped lurkng there altogether - I really can't put a finger on the reason -- just a negative vibe, I suppose. 

I like the wide variety of topics you have, including non-DBS ones. It's a fun place to be. I really enjoy the jokes, except for that 'one guy' who analyzes and criticizes each and every joke.  Sheeesh. Get a life, Dude.

But I digress...

Anywhoo, glad I found you guys - I know a lot of posters found their way over here during the DBSF outage -- a blessing in disguise. I'm happy to be one of them.

Great site, happy to be here, best of luck.

Nick :smoking: (never fondled by a priest)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Nick!
When I go look at the days newest members, its nice to see so many familier names. 

A big thank you, to everyone that is now a member of DBSTalk and to all of our members who stuck with us since the beginning. And if anyone has any suggestions, they are always welcomed, as evident by the new forums. It took only one post for us to add the Satellite Radio Forum a few months ago and the Buy, Sell & Trade Forum a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree, I relay like the new additions especially the new computer forum.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

The new improvements are great, DBSTalk keeps getting better - thanks Scott!


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott, first let me say that I really like the addition of the Technical Forum. I want to learn everything that I can about the functions of DBS as a whole.
I can't quite get used to the flower forum (Potpourri), the name only. However the name I understand and it does seem to fit the general category.. I like your personal style as an administrator and actually look forward to reading your replies. You have good knowledge of the DBS industry as a whole and what you may not know I feel that you do research to give the right answer 24/7.
I give alot of credit also to Chris Blount for his selection of the moderators that he has selected. I want to thank Chris for the access to the forum that he has given us. I am positive that it requires alot of attention. 
Scott, you give your opinions without the perceivance that you are going to force your opinion down anyones throat. 

I like that.
I am also glad that the number of posters has been steadily gaining as of lately. At one time I even posted trying to get others to register knowing that if the place did grow that the opportunity for more information would pick up. The more information that is passed by the numbers = a well informed DBS participant.

So in alot of ways I am glad that DBS Forums went down for a short while as others learned that we were here. I hope that they will continue to stop in to browse and to post if they choose.
More participants is great. I am glad that DBS Forums is back up and running because choice is good for the information flow.
I like your opinion and I share that with you that it is not us against them, it is simply put another choice.

again thanks Scott, and by the way I liked the story about your son and Mr. Mittens pooping out kittens. Probably wasn't fun cleaning up the mess though. Kids are funny as he-l and the things they say and do. 
For a high school student I also think Steve Jay Shem is doing a fantastic job at moderating.


----------

